# Greens Mower bob/wave after cut appearance?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

What are some of the issues that could be causing this Bob/wave look after the cut?

For reference, he is using a JD220 @ 0.375.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know one thing that can cause it going to fast while mowing or he is not putting even pressure on the mower while mowing. That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My 220B is back heavy without the catcher. Make sure he is picking up slightly on the handlebars but not too much. Try to keep the bars inbetween the rubber cushions.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome, So I had him check the Reel-to-bedknife again and the HOC across the mower as it appears the right side might be a little lower. I passed along your suggestions as well, I'll report back if anything helped (still unsure why he hasn't signed up on the forum yet).


----------

